# Ephedrine/Caffeine/Yohimbine Stack



## expression_ (May 14, 2004)

Reasons why I should or shouldn't take Yohimbine HCl with my current EC stack?

Received my order yesterday..and took a Yohimbine HCl with my EC before the gym..it was a bit tiring doing HIIT..but that might've been because I put in a good workout the night before. 
I think it got my heart going faster as well..

Reminded me of back when I used to use seemingly potent thermogenics like Trim Spa Xtreme, Xenadrine RFA-1, etc.

Anyway, if you don't know about me:

approx 5'11"
currently 185 or so lbs
bodyfat..never measured. eyeballing it i'll guess maybe 20? really, no idea..

I eat fairly clean
carnation instant breakfast shake
roast beef sandwich (whole wheat, extra lettuce, tomato, cucumber, dijon mustard, onions)
around 3 servings of protein shake throughout the day (2 scoops with 12oz water)

and dinner is random..maybe a small/moderate portion of rice with some sort of korean soup, etc. just depends.

I do HIIT pretty much every day, maybe missing a day per week

Lifting mondays and wednesdays..still trying to figure out what to work on Friday

I'm making good progress..fat loss is what I'm going for, this is my main goal short-term

So..let's talk about Yohimbine HCl..even throughout the various forums, I still haven't found any certainty on this matter.


----------



## Larva (May 14, 2004)

are you taking one pill or one serving??


----------



## expression_ (May 14, 2004)

1 serving=
1 vasopro ephedrine hcl pill
1 prolabs caffeine pill
1 bulknutrition yohimbine hcl cap

3 servings throughout the day


----------



## Jodi (May 14, 2004)

HIIT everyday.    Why?


----------



## expression_ (May 14, 2004)

Hahaha..what's up Jodi

Well..before reading up on "sprinting off the fat" and all, I was running/jogging on the treadmill for 20-30 minutes

As I got into diet, exercise and all..I really started to enjoy running

So I figured why not just replace my jogging and what not with just HIIT?

I think this is my 2nd week on HIIT..so far so good..


----------



## Jodi (May 14, 2004)

But why?  Nobody needs that much cardio unless you are in the last weeks of competiton prep.

As far as the Y.  It helps target those stubborn fat locations.  When I stack, I use ECY as well and prefer with the Y than without.


----------



## expression_ (May 14, 2004)

Why? Because I'm tired of carriying the excess fat around..but what's even better is that I enjoy running now. I love to sprint. And considering the fact that shorter duration of running, and doing sprints and jogging and shocking my body, I know that it will burn fat better than if I were to just jog for 20 minutes without much intensity.

Well I'm glad to hear that you use the ECY..I'll stay on this until the bottle of Y is gone..I only got 1 bottle since I didn't have much info on it and I just wanted to see what it was like.


----------



## Jodi (May 14, 2004)

I personally feel that much cardio is going to backfire.  3-4 sessions a week is all you need.  If you lose muscle then you are getting rid of your body's most efficient way to burn fat.


----------



## expression_ (May 14, 2004)

Ah, so the concern is that I will lose muscle from the amount of cardio I'm doing right now..

Hmm..I really don't want to stop..I've still got a lot of fat I want to lose

And I'm not doing HIIT for 7 days straight..sometimes I'll miss Friday and Saturday


----------



## Jodi (May 14, 2004)

Although HIIT is by far the best form of cardio to retain muscle, too much cardio, regardless of style, and you will lose muscle.  What good are you doing your body by doing cardio all the time and dropping muscle?  Nothing......seeing that muscle will burn more fat than cardio will.  1 lb of muscle can burn 30-50 cals a day and that's without doing anything else.  Now for every lb of muscle you drop you are not burning those 30-50 cals.  Why take the chance?  Keep cardio to 3-4 times per week and you will have less chance of losing muscle so long as you continue lifting as well.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (May 14, 2004)

Jodi... what about athletes... like football players... they maintain size and practice daily... which is probably more of a cardio workout then 30-40 mins of HIIT?

If you're goal is to slim down fast and you have a good amount of fat to lose, why not do your cardio everyday, especially if your diet isn't perfect... extra cardio won't burn muscle if you have a higher level of glycogen...

I believe that for a body builder, too much cardio can hurt your gains... but doing 30-40 mins of cardio for the average person will not make them weaker... at least in my experience...


----------



## Jodi (May 14, 2004)

I understand your reasoning but here is mine 

He's dieting which means he's in a caloric deficit.  Being in a caloric deficit mean lower glycogen levels and if you check out his diet above you'll see he is not taking in enough carbs to replenish enough glycogen to withstand lifting and HIIT everyday.  If he continues with his diet and HIIT everyday this will put him in a catabolic state.  

Football players and high performance athletes have no choice to take in enough carbs to maintain energy to keep their mass and or speed.  

Another thing, he's 5'11" and 185lbs, how much bodyfat do you think he has?  IMO by those stats not enough where he will not become catabolic and lose muscle.

I believe with his diet, lifting and 3-4 time a week cardio sessions is more than sufficient and he will lose bodyfat quickly and without muscle loss.


----------



## expression_ (May 14, 2004)

That's exactly my mentality..is that I am trying to burn fat as fast as I can. Right now lifting is just something I'm doing because I enjoy it and obviously beneficial..


----------



## expression_ (May 14, 2004)

I wish I could plug myself into a usb port and a program would tell me if I'm in a catabolic state or not. ;p

I don't know..I don't feel like I'm losing any strength or experiencing anything negative..

Sprinting and running is getting easier, my body is slimming down and starting to harden up..I feel more fit, I feel lighter..

I'm only seeing benefits..which is why I'm reluctant to not run every day. 

Perhaps HIIT Mon Wed Fri Sun ? And Tues Thurs I can just stick to jogging?

There's so much info!


----------



## brodus (May 14, 2004)

I normally don't think there is anything wrong with lots of cardio UNLESS you are a competition bodybuilder, but I agree with Jodi on this one.  You're in calorie deficit, very much increasing the chances of catabolism.  Further, a pound of muscle is a powerful little metabolic factory, and the more you have, the better.

I use Mayo's argument all of the time for myself-->but I've been doing "athlete" training (not specifically BB training) for well over a decade, and eat tons of carbs to support the glycogen, etc.

If you are 5'11" and 185, I doubt you're 20% B.F.  

If you are indeed 20% B.F., then that's even more of a reason to build your musculature.  

How long are your HIIT sessions?  (Forgive me if you posted above)


----------



## topolo (May 14, 2004)

As a surprise to all........I agree with Jodi as well


----------

